

Infected by the Entrepreneurial Parasite - SanjeevSharma
http://dundat.com/blog/?p=20

======
ShawnJG
interesting take on the entrepreneurial spirit. Most call it a bug, but he's
named it. But my entrepreneurial spirit has been different. I would say I
discovered my entrepreneurial spirit. For me, it was always there I didn't
have a name for it I just knew I like doing things differently. My very first
summer job at 13 give me a strong dislike for working for other people. The
next summer I realized I could make more money working less hours if I was my
own boss. A few years later in a corporate setting, finding out the disparity
between what I was paid vs what I was bringing in for the company was like
adding insult to injury. My point being, I was an entrepreneur before I knew
what an entrepreneur was. I think most of us, it's something that has always
been inside of us pushing us to branch out and do things on her own.

~~~
SanjeevSharma
Excellent point! I guess those of us with the 'bug' or 'parasite' - whatever
you want to call it - just march to the beat of a different drummer. We value
freedom over security, charting our own path over following the beaten one...

